# White vinegar, enzyme based cleaners and accidents



## kloudsurfer (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi,

I was just wondering if white vinegar actually works to clean up dog pee and poo.

I keep hearing mixed things about it, but everyone seems to swear by the commercial enzyme based cleaners, as they are the only products that break down urine so dogs can't smell it, while other methods of cleaning only mask the smell to humans.

However, I have been using the enzyme based products, but they don't seem to work, my pup just goes to the same 1m square doormat every time she wants to pee. Even after cleaning it thouroughly with the enzyme based cleaner, and even removing the mat altogether she still goes back there.

(As I'm writing this, my entire doormat is soaked in enzyme based cleaner and she just peed there. Twice.)

Also, its pretty pricey for something that doesn't actually seem to be working. 

So yeah, I was wondering if white vinegar actually works.

By the way, the products I have been using claim to have 'natures enzymes'. Does that mean it is as effective as the ones that are not 'natural'? They are the only ones I have been able to find that are odourless, because my mum gets really bad asthma with strong smells so I can't use anything strong.


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

She chose that spot to go in the first place for one reason or an other (usually because it's absorbent so she doesn't have to worry about the stream hitting her paws and because it's not part of her immediate "den" area). So, maybe that reason is why she's going back there. I don't really buy the whole thing about dogs wanting to pee on the same spot over and over cause they can smell their own pee there from before. They like to mark over each others' pee...

So, I suggest rather than worrying about making sure she can't smell it, just make sure it's sanitary and cleaned up to YOUR specifications, then do what you can to restrict her access to that area for a while. Then watch her as close as you can, restrict her to a small area when you can't watch her and take her out as soon as she's showing signs she's about to go. Keep doing that till she's fully trained.


----------



## kloudsurfer (Nov 21, 2011)

I also wondered why a dog would want to mark over their own pee...

Anyway, its good to know that covering the 'pee smell' is not a major factor. I guess I'll just worry about other housetraining stuff. I've been doing everything you mentioned, I guess its just a matter of time and persistence.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I disagree. Marking is putting their scent in a certain spot. But peeing, just because they have to pee, well that's different. All my dogs have always sniffed and sniffed to find the perfect spot outside. And, it's usually within one foot of where they last peed, even though they have an acre to choose from. After a week or so, they tend to find a new favorite space.

So, if it's peeing, and not marking, then, yes they will sniff out a place where they smell pee, as that tells them that spot is an acceptable spot to pee. 

I always had good sucess with enzyme cleaners over the years. But, then, our family decided to go natural, as far as cleaning products. So, now we use white vinegar and water for general household cleaning. We add lemon juice if we want something to shine.

It works well for us. When I have used our black light to check for stains we may have missed, all the spots we cleaned with vinegar and water were gone, they didn't show up.


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

I think we can agree to disagree on that. I've never personally had any dogs that liked to pee in the same spot over and over, either inside or outside, unless the spot had some other appeal to it (absorbency, not immediately part of the "den", etc..), but if that's your experience, I can respect that. Can we still agree that if she's trying the enzyme cleaners and they're not working, there's a chance the dog has some reason to choose that spot other than "I peed here last time"?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, absolutely. I forgot to get to that part. In my opinion, it's not that the enzyme cleaners aren't working, it's that there's another reason that spot is attractive to the dog. Some dogs are particular about the surfaces they lime to pee on. Also, the OP mentions a doormat....so maybe it's near the access to outside.


----------



## kloudsurfer (Nov 21, 2011)

The bit about her being attracted to the spot because its absorbent sounds about right. If she doesn't pee on that particular spot, she always pees on carpet (and once a towel someone left on the floor! Never again). So maybe she's likes absorbent places. I don't think she has made the association between peeing and outside yet though, it just happens to be near the door. 

I might try removing the mat to see if it makes a difference. And I think I'll try the vinegar, just because its cheaper.


----------

